# Alf Letourneur World Record



## frankenbike (Jul 16, 2019)

New to the forum but my collecting goes back thirty years. Anyhow, I recently ran across an old (appearing) replica of the record setting 1941 Paramount that was in a private collection. My question is does this bike have any (some) value in the marketplace? And if so, how much? Is there someone to contact to answer the question? Obviously the original is almost priceless not to mention unobtainable. I have purchased five bikes here in the last thirty days and am beginning to pay more attention to the rare, odd, and low volume production bikes as they become available. Opinions and educated guesses are welcome! Thanks, Gary.


----------



## kccomet (Jul 16, 2019)

I would be interested in buying the bike, if you get it. I sent you a pm...email....thanks


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 16, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/v...plica-schwinn-new-world-racer-bicycle.155549/

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CI...-SCHWINN-NEW-WORLD-RACER-BICYCLE/153568312336

I don't know anything about old racers but that early 50s lightweight schwinn world frame is worth about $100 or less. So the extra parts must be worth $2,899


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 16, 2019)

Almost a mirror image! That's some attn to detail there.


----------



## frankenbike (Jul 16, 2019)

As I see it, it appears to be a crude replica. The chainwheels don't match, wheel hubs & wheel sizes don't match, etc.. Without a documented history my guess is that it is not worth anything close to what the seller is asking. It is always possible that it could have been a factory bike after the fact. I'll keep an eye on it and try to find out more info from the seller. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 16, 2019)

That would be cool to have, although it might be better to swap the drive train onto a larger frame


----------



## my560sec (Jul 16, 2019)

Gary, Any additional questions regarding this bike please feel free to contact me via PM... Thank you. Ed


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2019)

frankenbike said:


> As I see it, it appears to be a crude replica. The chainwheels don't match, wheel hubs & wheel sizes don't match, etc.. Without a documented history my guess is that it is not worth anything close to what the seller is asking. It is always possible that it could have been a factory bike after the fact. I'll keep an eye on it and try to find out more info from the seller. Thanks, Gary.




I wouldn't even consider that a crude replica. The real piece is a one off and the frame was made by the builder of Schwinn's first Paramounts and nothing on that World is even close. Those two bikes are like night and day and to be perfectly honest, that seller is full of it by saying this in his ad.

*BIKE IS A REPLICA OF THE WORLD RECORD SETTING CIRCA 1941 SCHWINN PARAMOUNT RIDDEN BY ALFRED LETOURNEUR WORLD RECORD OF 108.92 MILES PER HOUR...  *

*Time for the tar and feathers!*


----------



## kccomet (Jul 17, 2019)

schwinn red devil, there was prob two or three built for the record and promotion. prob a bike built here or there afterword that's a close copy. I want one.....anybody got one in the barn or basement


----------



## frankenbike (Jul 17, 2019)

I sent a message to the seller with questions. Here is the reply.
*Hi Gary, I have been the owner of this bike since April 25 2019... Regarding the builder and history, I can only go back 10 years... To my understanding this bike sold at Copake Auctions some 10 years ago and stayed with last owner until my recent purchase in April 2019... Info. provided to me at this time was limited to it's a replica of the world record setting Schwinn Paramount ridden by Alfred Letourneur in 1941... Mel informed me over the years several of his collector friends have made offers for this bike but wasn't ready to sell... I inquire about him selling and $2500.00 is what he wanted for this bike...I found bike to be interesting and made purchase as well as a large group of parts and accessories... I have not had bike appraised to determine value... I buy for resale, 2990.00 may be on the higher end but I am into bike for $2500.00...I will look into Copake past sales to see if any info is provided... Ed *

Value is based on what someone is willing to pay........................ I would contact the 'friends" and see what they are willing to pay. Might be a quick sale. I think I'll just keep looking. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2019)

Yall know what happens when kids don't do their homework before the test.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 17, 2019)

It’s so bad it doesn’t warrant a comment.


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 17, 2019)

frankenbike said:


> I would contact the 'friends" and see what they are willing to pay. Might be a quick sale. I think I'll just keep looking. Thanks, Gary.




Friends of Mel
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monday-nov-5th-pickers-episode.142270/


----------

